# the hunt for the fallen...



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

The valuable and promanant industrial world of cycloni IV awoke to a day of usual routine, but before the day could fully begin, large black ships desecnded from the sky, traitors. They attack quickly and efficiantly, bombing most of the imperial defences from low orbit and assaulting the main citys in a matter of hours. The sky was turned black by the fury of battle.

Space marine forces arrived on the planet just after the choas invasion, the imperial guard stationed there put up a feeble defense but was swiftly cast aside by the traitors. The drop pod that contained Mortis and his squad descended from the charred clouds, and into a furious battle field. Taking damage it landed several miles away from its destination, Mortis ordered his men to move out but just as they got off a missle hit the thunderhawk destroying it in a fury of fire

''Brother primus!...come in brother...'' Brother-sargent Mortis barked down the vox com that was intergrated into his helmet.

''..........'' The was no reply, but Mortis already knew, the last explosion had taken one of his squads life. Turning round to the crater, nothing remained, there was no need in calling an apocathary, his gene-seed was lost. He placed his hand to intercom once more.

''Brothers, primus is with the emperor now, we need to set up a defensive postion, their forces are much more powerful than we anticipated... Brother Volturis be on the look out for enemy armour.'' Mortis ordered before removing his hand from the intercom, and whispering '' rest in peace... Brother '' he then took ahold of the bolter that was its holder, and looked around.

There wasnt much to look at, this former city had been all but decimated, smoke charred his vision to a point that without the help of the sensors in the helmet he wouldn't be able to see further than two feet infront of him. The vox intercom blurred once again.

'' Hello? This is ---------- vice officer Barlow----- there all dead----- need assistance ----- evacutation failed----- '' The com cut off after that, Mortis only shook his head, they already had there mission and they coulnt stray from it.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Brydor looked up and noticed a few smoking lines trailing across the sky a few miles away.
As he was looking at them and about to say something about them to the rest of the squad, a couple of well covered anti air defensive positions behind the next mountain opened up on the drop pods and one was hit spiralling off and landing a few miles away from the rest of the pods.
He smirked and called back to the unit "look at them... they cant even land properly". 
he stood there for a few more moments scratching the burn on his head.
Then he turned and with a grunt he kicked a small bolder out of his way before rejoining the unit.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Hearing his sergeants words of the fall of brother Primus, Arcium bowed his head and then slung his multi-melta from over his shoulder and began to scan the surrounding area, there was not much to look at bar the decimated remains of Imperial Guard strongholds that were still blazing from the recent bombardment. He stayed vigilant, who knew when the chaos scum would strike, he voxed the sergeant "clear for enemy armour sarge" 

'For now anyway' he thought to himself


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Apothecary Vigum Vakazze rose up from the ground. _What did just happen?_, meybe he would never know, and maybe it was better if he did never know. He firmly planted his feet in the mud and surveyed the area around him. A mere two hundred meters away, he saw a dark shape move; it seemed like the forces of chaos were here. He looked at the man and came to the conclusion that it was one of the traitorous Chaos Space Marines, heretics who have failed the Emperor. _`Traitor, I shall have your head.`_ he whispered for himself before voxing to the rest of the squad _*+++Brothers! We have traitors closing in! Be prepared+++*_. With that said he took a few steps back and fired.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Nikoli sat on the roof of a shattered building, about 5 yards from where a Drop pod had landed. Most had landed on target, one had spiraled off somewhere, but this one was isolated, a mere 100 meters from the other pods, but it was a long enough distance that no one could reach them if they called for help. He lined up his cross hair of his sight with the sergeants head. He had tapped their coms, and so could here all the closed circuit orders he was giving, and the rest of the Dark angels units chattered in his ear like irritating insects. His Lyman's ear allowed him to focus solely on what the sergeant was saying. _"Ok men, we've been shot slightly off course. Our next squad it only 100 meters away, but we've been ordered to scout for enemy troops who will undoubtedly be trying to flank us. Ok men, lets..."_ He never got to finish the last words. The sniper round was sent straight into his skull, causing his head to explode and his body to fly sideways, doing a cartwheel and landing with his next spilling blood onto the floor. 

The rest of the squad instinctively dropped to one knee, and scanned the buildings, but Nikoli had already disappeared into the shadowy depths of the ruins where he was all but invisible. The tallest member of the squad spoke first, assuming command "Ok Brothers, lets check the buildings" They all wandered off into different buildings. The one that wandered into his building was the first to die. Nikoli dropped down, making little more noise that a passing breeze. His shortened power sword slit his throat with ease, and he then sent him stumbling into the open air. He mumbled some incoherent words through clotted blood and hysteria, and collapsed on the ground, it drinking more of the Astartes life blood. Another member of he squad ran out of his building to investigate the corpse, but Nikoli cut him down in the street. Nikoli darted from shadow to shadow, being sure that no one saw him, and moved to the left building where the lager Astartes was. Nikoli slid his power sword into his rib cage, puncturing his two hearts. The last one simple stood in the courtyard, quaking with fear. "Arx, do you come in? For the love of the Emperor, please respond." Nikoli spoke down their vox with a tone laced with fear and dread "Arx is dead, as is the rest of the squad. Now run, run and tell the others that they have been killed." Nikoli spoke like a specter, making sure he was unseen. THe marine turned and ran to the top of the hill. Nikoli stepped out into the courtyard and shot him off the top of the hill. As his corpse tumbled down, he knew more Dark Angels would investigate their position, but they would find nothing but mutilated corpses, and Nikoli would be long gone, searching out some other prey or some other way to delay the loyalist marines from reaching the artifact his brothers sought...


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

hearing bolter rounds immediatly he turned around to see his apocathary opening fire on their traiterous counterparts. 'There here, emperor guide us ' he muttered to himself, loading the bolter, he rushed over to where The Apocathary was.

Taking cover behind the ruined wall. More figures emerged from the dust and debris, each one opening fire, ' Vigum! take cover.' he ordered, as he shot two of the chaos down, before taking cover behind the wall. The bolter rounds hit the wall hard and it would only be a matter of time before they would be overrun, he placed his finger to the intercom and pushed it ' brothers. fall back to the crator, there should be enough debris to make a good enough defence..move as qu----' the large explosion of the autocannon shell hit the ground near him. A predator, armed with an autocannon and two lascannons emmerged behind the line of traitors. ' Volturis, we have company. Get as close as you can and destroy that predator, I will cover you. ' he said before backing away from the wall and began to shoot the figures that returned fire. Takeing down four or five before taking cover once more.

' emperor.... give us strength.'


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_`Vigum! take cover.`_ There was no time to think of a better place to hide his head, so Vigum threw himself down on the ground and soon the spot where his head had been seconds ago was filed with bolter rounds. He moved to his left, towards the squad leader. Slowly but surely he made his way to the wall, making sure that he stayed low. He could soon rise up behind the wall without having to fear getting shot right away. He took a look over the wall and he could see the heretics closing in, and they were coming pretty darn fast. 

He moved a few steps to his right top get a better line of sight at the targets, he fired twice, hitting a heretic in the chest and wounding him, soon he fired a third time, killing the traitor. He fired a few more shot to pin down the advancing horde before reloading. He dropped the old clip and inserted a new one. 

+++' Brothers. Fall back to the crator, there should be enough debris to make a good enough defence..move as qu----'+++ Message terminated... 

_* By the Lion!*_ Vigum shouted as auto canon shots blew away parts of cover in front of him. 

*+++We must move NOW!+++* he voxed to the squad leader before breathing deep and running through the open towards the crator.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

'Volturis, we have company. Get as close as you can and destroy that predator, I will cover you'

That was all Volturis needed to hear, he shifted his multi-melta to cover his front, knowing the sergeant would cover his back, and began creeping from wreckage to wreckage, flanking the Predator as to get to its rear armour, in hope that the explosion wou kill most of the traitors there and then. He reached an angle at which he could hit the rear armour of the tank, to discover a traitor tech marine standing at its rear, he ducked behind the wall and drew his bolt pistol, he lifted his head over the top of the wrecked wall and fired a single shot into the techmarines servo-harness and then a second into his head. He quickly shifted back into firing position and holstered his bolt pistol, he got himself as close as possible to the as to not kill himself in the process of blowing it apart, and fired, the rear armour of the predator melting beneath the heat of the melta, and then the melta poured over the lascannons power supply and the tank blew itself to smitherines scattering large chunks of shrapnel into the air.

He thumbed the Vox, 'objective destroyed, returning to crater now'


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

The explosion placed a grin of hope on Mortis' hidden face. seeing the rest of his squad head towards the crater, he opened a volley of fire, making some of the traitors duck for cover, he then made his way to the crater. Bullets streaming past his head, a couple hitting upon his armour but not causing any seriois damage.

Catching up to volturis, he swung his arm back and opened fire once more. ' well done brother. Very well done.' he said. Reaching the crater, he took cover behind which was one the hull of the thunderhawk. ' Brothers... These traitors are nothing to what we have been through. For the lion and the emperor!!' With that he pulled out his bolter and opened fire on the enclosing traitors, seeing a group behind the wall, he took out one of the fragmentation grenades that hung on his belt, and threw it. Exploding on the contact it dispersed the traitors in a fury of fire.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Reaching the crater Volturis took his favourite stance using the outside of his multi-melta as a shield and resting his arm, bolt pistol in hand, over the top of his 'shield' and began firing at the traitors. He saw Mortis pull out a frag and throw it into the midst of their treacherous counterparts, scattering them and making them leave themselves Vulnerable, he noticed a few of them gather behind the wall so using his free arm lined up his multi-melta with the section of wall and opened fire melting through the traitors power armour and burning their raw flesh sending them tumbling, screaming to the floor. Volturis let out a slight chuckle. And then returned to his firing stance and picked off a straggler, he had already lost one brother today, he refused to lose another!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

An explosion made Vigum stop moving where he was. He turned around and saw that the Predator had been blown apart by one of his bothers. 

_*+++Good job brother, but are you unharmed?+++*_ he voxed Volturis. He was concerned about his brothers and the important gene seed implanted in them. If one of them died, it would be his job to recover it for future generations of the Emperors finest. He crouched behind some rubble and surveyed the area bellow. Even if the thrice cursed predator was destroyed, there were still chaos Space Marines closing in. He scanned the area around him and looked at the drop pods, then he noticed that one had landed around a hundred meters away. He quickly identified the pod as belonging to Squad Delvian.

*+++Squad Delvian, you landed of course, what is your situation?* There was no response. _*Sergeant Delvian? Are you there? Brother Arx?*_ There was no response, only static that invaded the channel. You did not need to be a genius to understand that squad Delvian had been ambushed and probably killed. 

*+++ Brother Apothecary Vigum to squad leader. Contact has been lost with squad Delvian. Asking for permission to take a few brother marines with me and save our gene seed? Honor the dead+++*


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Mortis opened fire. gunning down the last of the traitors as they tried to fall back, he sighed as he stood to full height and surveyed. He began to say a single prayer but Vigum's com interupted it, he looked over to him and placed his hand on the vox.

' and if it is overrun with traitors? We can not afford to lose you Vigum ' he said with a heavy sigh ' i understand your postion and reason but never the less, we shall set up a beacon more rienforcements will arrive in an hour, they can collect there gene seed. we have our objective and as we where told, that is top priority...'

Reloading his bolter, he slung it around his shoulder ' Well done brothers. But our battle is far from over' He pointed to the rocky mountains in the distance ' that is our objective, the relic is in there, but first we must find transportion... any ideas? '


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vigum glared at Mortis. Of course the mission came first in his opinion as well, but what if the forces of chaos would defile his brothers gene seed? They could do what ever they wanted during an hour. They could corrupt future generations of the chapter, or worse, they could destroy the whole chapter if the taint would spread! He was just about to ask the squad leader again, in a harsher and more determined tone, when he was hit in the shoulder by a bolter round. He feel to the ground, but did not rise up right away, he was thinking about what he should do...

_*'Well done brothers. But our battle is far from over, that is our objective, the relic is in there, but first we must find transportion... any ideas?'
*_ the squad leaders voice echoed in his head still seconds after he heard it for the first time. He lifted his head from the ground and looked at the Predator. Not even a Techmarine would get it back into the fray in less than a week... But maybe at the ruins... Where they had lost contact with squad Delvin...

_+++Sir... There might be a APC at squad Delvins position...+++_


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Taking a sigh, the beginning to laugh, he looked at Vigum ' I knew when i asked for you on my squad. But i suppose you've got me, Very well then...' His laughter vanished as he looked over to the smoke that came from Devlins position, he placed his hand on his vox com.

'Squad devlin, please respond... Brother sargent nilos.... ' There was no reply just static interference, he looked back on his squad ' Ok brothers we move to Devlins position and engage any Traitorous forces... Lets move ' he said as he left the crater and took his bolter in his hands, loading it, he placed his hand to the com once more.

' This is brother sargent Mortis. How is your status in orbit, can we be expecting any reinforcements?'

' This is Brother captain sutor, We are taking heavy fire from chaos ships, we can not deploy reinforcements yet, not untill we take care of the amount of fire we are taking, Im sorry Brother but you will have to make do, I'll keep you informed in the situation... for the lion! ' The com link cut out after that and that message would have been heard by most of the squad, quiet demoralizing ' Brothers, dont get discouraged, it only means that we take more glory! ' He barked as he began to walk to Devlins postion


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Nikoli sat on the roof of old Adepta Sororitas building. Well, it wasn't actually old, but the bombardment had made it look like a battered ruins of times of old. Even without his enhanced vision, he could see for kilometers in every direction. He still kept watch over the courtyard where the bodies of the loyalist lapdogs lay, the ground drinking their blood. In every direction the loyalist pods had landed, and every one had come under attack from the hired guns of the Fallen. All around the lackies of the false Emperor were being wounded or killed by the fury of the chaos defense. They had clearly been underestimated. 

Suddenly an explosion shook the ground that held the building up, and Nikoli's enhanced senses picked up the vibrations and scanned for their source. In the distance, no more than 200 meters from the position of the squad he had butchered in the street, a smoldering wreckage of a predator tank lay, decimated by some force. He could see a marine wielding a multi-melta and assumed he was the cause of the predators demise. Nikoli listened into the enemy vox, trying to pick out the chatter between the squad. Several pieces of irrelevant information entered his ears, but his mind picked up on a key word, _Arx_. The last marine to die had called the larger marine Arx, so this must be a member of the squad trying to contact their brothers. Whoever was speaking identified himself as Brother Apothecary Vigum. Scanning the members of the squad, he found the tell-tale white gauntlet of an Apothecary. "So, they have an Apothecary with them?" Nikoli thought. Vigum seemed intent on rescuing his brothers gene-seed. Fool, Nikoli already had it in a small bag he carried on his waist. They would find nothing, and Nikoli could direct the chaos forces to them. They would lose a lot and gain nothing. Nikoli chuckled to himself, everything was going to plan and the Gods would bless him greatly. He opened a private vox channel, one that only the cabal of the Fallen had access to, the one that linked straight to the Chaos lord directing the whole operation. "Master, this is The Shadow. I have eyes on a squad of five loyalists, one heavy weapon and one Apothecary. I took out a squad of five other marines and stole their gene-seed, and they are heading for their corpses to find transport. There is another piece of information you should know. They know about the artifact. And they are trying to find it before we do. Requesting advice on what to do with them?" And Nikoli waited patiently, all the while watching the squad of loyalists with intrigue...


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

Luxarion roared in laughter as the decapitated space marine fell to the ground, his deamon sword screeching as the blood flowed into the demonic mouths and eyes that covered the sword. 'I would of been expecting more from a full tactical squad, your a waste of time ' He said to the dead corpse, and the many corpse's that littered the floor around him. A chaos marine approached him from behind ' My lord, Nikoli has news for us, apparently there is a five man squad that know about the ruinous artifact and are proceeding there now, What are your orders '

Luxarion looked at the marine, a grin gracing his scarred face ' good... good... we shall have a blood bath yet, tell all units in the area to eradicate them, and bring Nicoli to me' He barked at the marine, who seemed to jump in his powered armour. 'But my lord... There is no one left, intel reports that, our scouting forces were destroyed, even the predator along with a tech priest ' This changed Luxarions mood completely, his Grin fell as he glared upon the Marine, taking his bolt pistol out of its holder he swung it towards the tainted marine and shot several rounds into his helmet, sending him flying. He roared in laughter once more and walked out of the domed building.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Demos scanned the sourounding area. His squad had been assasinated but the traitor could not withstand wrath of the lion. His pod had landed several miles stray of where it was supposed to drop along with two other pods. They were ambushed by 40 traitors and demos' squad was forced to reatreat. Demos still raged that he had to leave his brothers to die and had already Been to the site of the battle in his rhino but found no survivors. He had crashed his rhino on the way to the ressst of the dark angels forces 
".........my squads rhino. Brother seargant mortis come in. My squad is dead. I am currently repairing minor malfunctions to my squads rhino". Demos cursed the traitoris scumas he finished the repairs. "Battle brother demos here my squad is dead i am the only survivor what squads are reamaning". "brother seargent mortis', maldirs, cyph, and hedrons squads are intact. We advise you make your way to brother seargant mortis' squad" 

Demos climed into the rhino and switched on the rhinos engine "The chaos scum will curse the day they turned from the emporors light" shouted demos through the windscreen slit.

ooc:nikoli is not the assasin that demos killed.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Nikoli still had heard nothing in his ear from the Master. Whatever was keeping him, it must be important, and Nikoli daren't not anger him by pestering him. Meanwhile, the tactical squad was still moving towards their deceased Brothers position. There was new information flooding into his ears through the enemies vox channels. There were several cross squad communications, but there was some orbital chatter. He opened up their vox channel, and there was nothing. He took a quick scan of the area, and there was no one. Only the sickly green of the loyalist scums. He was alone. Good. He worked better like this. His acute hearing picked up the distinct rumble of a Rhino. He quickly found it. There was some assault marine commandeering the APC. The transport speed would surly let them reach the artifact, and then he would have failed, and Nikoli knew the price of failure...

His mind snapped him back to reality. He had to eliminate the Rhino, and delay the marines for as long as was possible. He slotted in a high caliber, explosive round into his sniper. Nikoli knew the layout of a Rhino like the back of his hand. It had been the same for the last millenia, so he knew where the engines where, and where to hit it to cause to cause it to burst into an incandescent ball of fire. But the Rhino was moving too fast, to try and hit the engines would alert the marine inside to his presence. No, he needed to stop the transport and then take it out. So, he took aim at a much wider target. The tracks, they would be almost impossible to repair without a tech-marine and a full repair kit. His lined his shot slightly father forward to account for the movement speed of the vehicle. He took a deep breath, and fired calmly. The round had enough explosives to punch through the armour of a Land Raider, so would tear the track apart like tissue paper. Then he would take out it's engines, and the loyalist lapdogs would have to traverse the whole journey by foot. That would give him plenty of time to sabotage their journey, and direct forces to ambush them...

(OCC I don't explicitly state the damage done to the Rhino, because I don't want to God-Mod the RP by saying my guy is like ubber good and can kill everyone. I'll leave it up to the GM to decide what damage is done, and if it's repairable or not. So, ViNtAgE MeIsTeR, it's up to you now!)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*+++ Drop Pod Launch in ten seconds+++*

Hakanor Skyrar sat back in his assault harness, his chainsword and bolt pistol at his waist, his bolter stowed above him. The rest of the squad sat around him, some eager, some quiet, some deep in thought.

"We shall bring the light of the Emperor to these fools," whispered Hakanor, "They shall pay for turning from His light." he said, fitting his skull helmet to his head. There was a jolt of diorientation, before his advanced senses compensate for it. An advanced tactical readout came up, along with vox-chatter. Hakanor switched off the advanced-targeting system; he wouldn't need it inside a drop pod.

_"So, little Chaplain, what's today's sermon?_ joked one of the other marines. Hakanor wasn't displeased, but he didn't smile. Nearly every Marine trained on Argoth became Chaplains in their respective chapters; Hakanor had been sent to the Dark Angels, but he had yet to attain this rank. Perhaps it was because the secrecy surrounding his chapter was loathe to reveal itself to somebody raised on another world to Caliban?

"Fight with the vigour of the Emperor and venerate Him on the battlefield." said Hakanor calmly, as the drop pod launched. The sense of vertigo was soon crushed by Astartes blood in him. He was ready. But something was wrong.

*+++ Warning, warning, brace for emergency impact+++* screeched the alarm, just as Hakanor felt a jarring pain to his side. The pod spun out of control, flying further and further from it's designated area. Hakanor reached up for his bolter as the pod's plating next to him disappeared, unleashing the howling gale. Hakanor was ripped from his harness, and fell to the planet. He watched as the pod was finally blown from the skies by flak cannon fire, and swore revenge.

"Brothers, your deaths will not go unpunished!" he vowed, as he toppled to the floor, and into oblivion...

OOC: Vintage Meister, you can have me become conscious whenever you want, my guy is currently lying in some street unconscious. DO what you wilt, it's up to you now.


----------

